# re-taking test



## ervinred90 (Sep 27, 2008)

hello, guys i have a question about testing.  okay so i took my first test 8/8/08, and unfortuantely i did not pass.  so i went to try to reapply, does that mean creating a new application, because it is asking me to pay another $70, when i still have two tries left? 

none of my required license, courses, have expired, as it has not been 2 years.


----------



## reaper (Sep 27, 2008)

You have to repay the fees, each time you try to test. Go to the NREMT website and log in. Then go to "check status" this will bring up a page that will give the date you took the test and that you failed. There should be a link to your application. It will tell you that you need to pay the fees, there.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 27, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

You will have to pay a fee for each time you take the test, as is the cast with most tests.  Good luck!


----------



## ervinred90 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks, glad to be here.

so, you get three chances to take it before 24 hrs. remedial training, but you got to pay (70) each time.


thanks, so it is correct when i have to repay.  i was under the impression that you pay one time, and have three chances after paying that one time.
that makes things so much clearer.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope, $70 each time.  Sure beats the time I slept through my teacher's exam and had to pay $200 again.


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah every time. Just make sure you are way more than ready to take it the next time because it sucks having to take it over and over and pay the fee every time. So be more ready than anything.


----------

